# Yosemite Firefall: Photograph Captures Sunlight on California Waterfall Creating Appearance of Fire



## Ken N Tx (Feb 19, 2016)

The Yosemite Firefall is the phenomenon when the setting sun illuminates  the Horsetail Fall waterfall, making it look like fire. The photograph  was taken by Sangeeta Dey.

CLICK HERE FOR MORE
.

.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 19, 2016)

It's good to see that. Not sure when those were taken. For a couple of recent drought years, the firefall was gone and some people said we'd never see it again.

Just checked the website. Those were taken this week! Cool!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 21, 2016)

So beautiful.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2016)

Cool, would love to see that in person!


----------

